# Video of me Deadlifting 160kg x 5 today



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a video of me Deadlifting 160kg x 5 @ 82kg in the gym today which is a new 5 rep PB for me.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Well done 

Although I know nothing of dead lifting please don't see me ill informed, but your putting a lot of stress on your lower back are you not? I've seen dead lifters using there legs more.

Like I said though, please don't see me rude. Just an observation is all. Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Form is shocking, head down, shoulders rolled forward, back all wrong and legs activate and then you do a good morning.

Please look up DL techniques on the web before you injure yourself.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

careful felix you will end up like me when i deaded 160kilo , lower back cracked and i could not walk for 3 days


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice I have trained since my late teens but I never used to deadlift when I was younger because I was bothered with a sore lower back quite often but 5 years ago when I was 41 I decided to start deadlifting and my lower back has got a lot stronger over time and now at 46 I generally have very little or any pain which is great and thankfully I very seldom feel any pain in my back from deadlifting, the way I deadlift is I keep my hips pretty high and I round my upper back but try and keep my lower back as flat as I can which from my experience seems to be the best way for me to keep pressure of my lower back and keeps me pain free.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

bone crunching, blood curdling, back shivering form


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello a future full of snaps cracks and a fckin hunch


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

felix said:


> Thanks for the advice I have trained since my late teens but I never used to deadlift when I was younger because I was bothered with a sore lower back quite often but 5 years ago when I was 41 I decided to start deadlifting and my lower back has got a lot stronger over time and now at 46 I generally have very little or any pain which is great and thankfully I very seldom feel any pain in my back from deadlifting, the way I deadlift is I keep my hips pretty high and I round my upper back but try and keep my lower back as flat as I can which from my experience seems to be the best way for me to keep pressure of my lower back and keeps me pain free.


 Seriously stop before you bulge some discs in your lumber region... Drop the weight and practice you technique..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

felix said:


> Thanks for the advice I have trained since my late teens but I never used to deadlift when I was younger because I was bothered with a sore lower back quite often but 5 years ago when I was 41 I decided to start deadlifting and my lower back has got a lot stronger over time and now at 46 I generally have very little or any pain which is great and thankfully I very seldom feel any pain in my back from deadlifting, the way I deadlift is I keep my hips pretty high and I round my upper back but try and keep my lower back as flat as I can which from my experience seems to be the best way for me to keep pressure of my lower back and keeps me pain free.


 Obviously you know best. Even though you don't. Why would you listen to people who can DL and SQ almost double that?

Once you start using heavy weights (160 is very light for PLers or SM), then the risk of injury multiplies.

If you continue as you are, then there is every chance you will injure yourself. Also, cleaner form would enable you to lift much more weight. Surely it is win-win?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Obviously you know best. Even though you don't. Why would you listen to people who can DL and SQ almost double that?
> 
> Once you start using heavy weights (160 is very light for PLers or SM), then the risk of injury multiplies.
> 
> If you continue as you are, then there is every chance you will injure yourself. Also, cleaner form would enable you to lift much more weight. Surely it is win-win?


 I must admit I did think the form looked bad, but I'm a novice really and figured someone would be along sooner rather than later to say all the above, but Felix your form is awful, even I can see that


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I've found this video very helpful for my deadlift form


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snap City Snap Snap Snap City


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


>


Crossfitter?


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Crossfitter?


 Kinell you seen some of those cross fitters deading and squatting , I'm surprised that sport is not injury laden or is it ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

barksie said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Crossfitter?
> ...


They have it playing on the tv in one part of the gym....fvcking birds are hench lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

swole troll said:


>


 That hurt just watching it.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

swole troll said:


>


Wow that is in the upper echelons of unbelievably bad form...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> swole troll said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


P1ss off I'd only just started deadlifting lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> swole troll said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Fair play though dead lifting in the living room...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Acidreflux said:
> 
> 
> > swole troll said:
> ...


Lol ya nut bag!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > swole troll said:
> ...


Mrs wasn't happy tbh


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Acidreflux said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


Try warming her up next time don't just go ramming it in there


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Acidreflux said:
> ...


Still had Vicks on my finger.....ooops


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Acidreflux said:
> 
> 
> > FelonE said:
> ...


Pokey bum wank...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Acidreflux said:
> ...


Yep....she wasn't expecting it either lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

You dirty kink I've nominated you for poster of the year by the way..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> You dirty kink I've nominated you for poster of the year by the way..


Cheers mate. D1ck pic in the post


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Jesus... Just watched a few of OPs videos... My eyes... My eyes...


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dude honestly I've been training for 5 years took me 7 months to get my form spot on go back to 100kg and don't move until ur form spot on


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Holy shiit.

Please reassess your form from a far lower weight.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Tell Ernest to fix your lift


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Tell Ernest to fix your lift


Ernest is pure OG


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's how too Dead..

Light weight baby.......

View attachment 011.mp4


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Regardless of form I'm pretty sure felix has won a few titles and has represented Ireland at national level?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And natty ?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

More like a RDL. Up your chest it will reduce the banana on your back.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Still had Vicks on my finger.....ooops


 reminds me when i had a m8 bring his new bird over to my yard and took her in the bedroom, bit later he shouted steve! you got any vaseline , i handed him the vicks ,lol, never seen anyone run around like that before , holding his crotch , classic , hahahahahah


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

One day Felix, you'll stop posting videos of your deadlifts and we'll know why. You're going to get an injury lifting with bad form like that.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Here's how too Dead..
> 
> Light weight baby.......
> 
> View attachment 119425


 How much is on there?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

mrwright said:


> How much is on there?


 265kg


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

also have a look at this video .... Brian shaw says a lot of good stuff here, the only thing that may be an issue for an average height person is to only go as wide as shoulder width (not hip width)






Bria


----------



## RyanG83 (Jan 18, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Here's how too Dead..
> 
> Light weight baby.......
> 
> View attachment 119425


 WTF is that supposed to be? People are telling Felix he has bad deadlift form and you put that up!! Your back is over extended and your knees are bent at the top, you're supposed to stand up straight. I was at an Andy Bolton seminar a few months back and I remember him telling Felix that his form was good! This is Andy Bolton we're talking about!! Proper powerlifting deadlift form is having your lower back straight and your upper back rounded so that you have less distance to pull, also hip height should be slightly higher (don't squat a deadlift) if hips are to low they will shoot up as you pull and propel your body forward


----------



## RyanG83 (Jan 18, 2016)

Huntingground said:


> Obviously you know best. Even though you don't. Why would you listen to people who can DL and SQ almost double that?
> 
> Once you start using heavy weights (160 is very light for PLers or SM), then the risk of injury multiplies.
> 
> If you continue as you are, then there is every chance you will injure yourself. Also, cleaner form would enable you to lift much more weight. Surely it is win-win?


 Have you ever heard of the wilks point system, bodyweight compared to weight lifted. Plus he's natural


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RyanG83 said:


> WTF is that supposed to be? People are telling Felix he has bad deadlift form and you put that up!! Your back is over extended and your knees are bent at the top, you're supposed to stand up straight. I was at an Andy Bolton seminar a few months back and I remember him telling Felix that his form was good! This is Andy Bolton we're talking about!! Proper powerlifting deadlift form is having your lower back straight and your upper back rounded so that you have less distance to pull, also hip height should be slightly higher (don't squat a deadlift) if hips are to low they will shoot up as you pull and propel your body forward


 And you deadlift what?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RyanG83 said:


> Have you ever heard of the wilks point system, bodyweight compared to weight lifted. Plus he's natural


 Of course, what is your Wilks?

You are missing the point, lifting heavier weights increases the chance of injury regardless of BW, and therefore form and technique becomes more important.

What has natural got to do with form or technique?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

hmmm well feet looked ok grip looked ok but arms looked tensed not relaxed, they should pretty much just hang there this will save a torn bicep... legs didnt do much and tbh they should act like the initiator getting the bar moving fast from the floor, sit back more (not necessarily means hips lower) and drive up then as the bar passes the knees throw the hips through like youre humping the bar... back should be kept tight and while I am not an advocate of keeping it flat at all costs yours seemed a little loose... shoulders shouldnt be as forward at the top, and back legs etc should be straighter... jmho


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

You dont look very flexible Felix, can you get into a better position with out lifting the weight, ie, address the bar but dont lift the weight, and put a video on here, you will most likely injure yourself if you carry on lifting like this


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

bigchickenlover said:


> And you deadlift what?


 Your form is horrible nevertheless but congratulation anyway.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

He's just nailed 165kg for reps on YouTube


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> Your form is horrible nevertheless but congratulation anyway.


 Il say the same thing too you.. What do you dead? Unless you dead better and more STFU


----------



## RyanG83 (Jan 18, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Il say the same thing too you.. What do you dead? Unless you dead better and more STFU


 Just because someone can lift more weight doesn't necessarily mean that they have better form or know any better, there are factors like arm, torso and leg length ect. Also genetics, gear, years of training. If I can bench 160kg and you can bench 170kg but my arms are 5 inches longer than yours, does that really make you stronger than me? Some of the best coaches in the world could never lift what their athletes can but they obviously have more knowledge. Charles Glass trained a lot of top pros but he never stood on the Olympia stage himself.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

RyanG83 said:


> If I can bench 160kg and you can bench 170kg but my arms are 5 inches longer than yours, does that really make you stronger than me?


 If we are in the same category then, yes, it does.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

RyanG83 said:


> Just because someone can lift more weight doesn't necessarily mean that they have better form or know any better, there are factors like arm, torso and leg length ect. Also genetics, gear, years of training. If I can bench 160kg and you can bench 170kg but my arms are 5 inches longer than yours, does that really make you stronger than me? Some of the best coaches in the world could never lift what their athletes can but they obviously have more knowledge. Charles Glass trained a lot of top pros but he never stood on the Olympia stage himself.


 Are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

I watched this video like this:


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

bigchickenlover said:


> Il say the same thing too you.. What do you dead? Unless you dead better and more STFU


 Are you saying that unless you deadlift/squat/bench more than the person asking you have no right to critic form and advise?

If so that is the most blinkered view I've heard in a while.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok - a few pointers.

Lower back needs to have an arch in it, not rounded.

Try and 'push' the floor away rather than 'pulling' the weight up.

Look up or just flit your eyes up to the ceiling rather than looking down or straight ahead.

Are you filling your belly with air and pushing out against your belt - I couldn't tell.

Strong lift though but be careful with that form!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Lancashiregent said:


> Ok - a few pointers.
> 
> Lower back needs to have an arch in it, not rounded.
> 
> ...


 The back should be neutral not arched as should the head mate


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> The back should be neutral not arched as should the head mate


 Can keep the head neutral whilst still looking to ceiling - just move the eyes.






Talking more natural arch than a forced one - certainly not rounded.

(Appreciate you know how to deadlift but thought this may help others and he makes reference to the arch in the lower back)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> The back should be neutral not arched as should the head mate


 Neutral will have an arch as the back naturally has an s shape if it's straight or too rounded then problems will occur


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Neutral will have an arch as the back naturally has an s shape if it's straight or too rounded then problems will occur


 Yes thats correct its the lordotic curve but to arche your back purposely will put you into over extention. You brace your midsection when you deadlift or squat. So you're neither in spinal flexion or extension


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys as I clearly need it! Phew! Thank heaven for online warrior lifters lol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

i think he was trying to say don't flatten your back or round it either, keep the correct natural amount of arch I just think he could've worded it better 

i have a weak back, but it's not because it's fundamentally weak, it's weak because over the years my hips have been pulled round because of tight hams and glutes to some degree, but the result of not addressing this has allowed me to lose my lordosis curve to some degree at the bottom of my back in the lumbar region (it's almost flat for six vertebra), I've only just found this out, but it may well be why I've always felt my back was a weak point on low bar squats, steps are being taken to correct this now I've hopefully found a decent chiropractor (previously I've been to sports massage places and they've loosen the muscles, but never got to the root cause if you follow me)

fingers crossed I'll be a stronger squatter in a year or two and maybe be able to touch my toes or get somewhere nearer than 2 foot away lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Here's how too Dead..
> 
> Light weight baby.......
> 
> View attachment 119425


 What was the weight of that pull?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> What was the weight of that pull?


 265kg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

superdrol said:


> i think he was trying to say don't flatten your back or round it either, keep the correct natural amount of arch I just think he could've worded it better
> 
> i have a weak back, but it's not because it's fundamentally weak, it's weak because over the years my hips have been pulled round because of tight hams and glutes to some degree, but the result of not addressing this has allowed me to lose my lordosis curve to some degree at the bottom of my back in the lumbar region (it's almost flat for six vertebra), I've only just found this out, but it may well be why I've always felt my back was a weak point on low bar squats, steps are being taken to correct this now I've hopefully found a decent chiropractor (previously I've been to sports massage places and they've loosen the muscles, but never got to the root cause if you follow me)
> 
> fingers crossed I'll be a stronger squatter in a year or two and maybe be able to touch my toes or get somewhere nearer than 2 foot away lol


 Its good that your getting your back looked at i also had very bad problems with my back and still have pain now because i bought into the whole arch your back s**t thats being going around online and in gyms for years, my abbs wasn't firing correctly my erectors overly tight and deep hip flexors had become short and one day my back just gave out i was off the gym for months. Since changing my technique to a neutral back like you said the natural curve and bringing the abbs back online loosening my hips and getting my glutes firing again with the help of a good physio im making pbs again with minimal pain. Good look to you with the chiro and your back mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> 265kg


 Nice!


----------

